# Halloween 35th Anniversary Blu Ray



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow!!..This blu ray transfer looks and sounds fantastic!!..I was holding off on this one, because the first blu ray release of this was horrible!!..
The 7.1 soundtrack sounds fantastic!!..The voices were a LITTLE low, but other than that it, its truly great!!.I have never actually been able to hear the rain and thunder very well, until this edition.
The picture is fabulous!!..They kept a tiny bit of grain in it, for true authenticity.The colors are vibrant and true to the period of the film..The close ups and faces look like it could have been made yesterday.
The digibook packaging is sub par.Its pretty thin and flimsy.The pages have a nice texture, but the clarity could use some photoshopping and they are about 3/4 the size of the cover.. The hardcover, although pretty thinhas a nice look and color and the mask has a slightly embossed texture.
I got this on sale at Amazon for $15!!..As a big horror fan, I'm extremely pleased with this release and it will be treasured in my collection!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to hear they made a good copy of the original on blu ray. Often times, the audio or the video has terrible transfer as you mentioned earlier.. I will have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw no difference between the 2007 and 35th anniversary edition but I did enjoy the restored audio. It's a great classic!!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been holding off on purchasing this one until I heard back from someone on its quality, the 2007 release didn't impress me. Thanks for taking the plunge Horrorfan33 and reporting here on your findings.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Let me know what you think, if you decide to pick it up..


----------

